# Junghans Max Bill Mega Solar



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Since 2019 reputable and well known „classic" Meister and Max Bill lines have been fitted with mechanical movements as well as with precise Junghans radio technology.

Now the Schramberger watch brand goes one step further and brings the Max Bill Mega Solar, which not only runs with radio accuracy, but is also charged by sunlight. In order to maintain the familiar Bauhaus design, Junghans prints the solar dial light gray or white, depending on the model.

The new Max Bill Mega Solar have been showcased at the Inhorgenta in February 2020.

























The new Max Bill Mega Solar measures 38 millimeters, houses the electronic Junghans caliber J101.85 - Europa (DCF 77), UK (MSF), US (WWVB), Japan (JJY40/JJY60) - and is covered by a hard plexiglass with a scratch-resistant coating. Thanks to a titanium case the radio-controlled solar watch is lighter than the known mechanical models (24 gr on strap, 37 gr on bracelet).

After a full sun bath the Junghans Max Bill Mega Solar will be running for app. three years. The Max Bill Mega Solar retails for €895 with environmentally friendly tanned leather strap and €975 with mesh bracelet made from braided titanium.

















For Max Bill purists: The dial is a sensation - Junghans developed a domed dial specially for the Max Bill MEGA Solar with a solar cell that fits seamlessly into the shape of the watch.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

What a surprise... no signs of a solar cell in sight. This tech has come a long way, which makes me wonder if stealth solar can be used in other products too. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I've always liked the Max Bill designs but I've never tried one, despite the fact I have owned watches from 13 different German makers.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Got to be the classiest solar watch ever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

How awesome. I’d love to see solar in many more watches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile (Jul 6, 2018)

I haven't purchased it yet, but I've already purchased it! Nice one!!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Could be the perfect watch for doctors, dentists...


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

masqueman said:


> What a surprise... no signs of a solar cell in sight.


Solar watches with "no signs of a solar cell in sight" have been available since the mid-90s ...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice and really clean for a solar.

Always good to take advantage of the latest technology.

Good looking watch.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

I have the "old" Max Bill MEGA, a watch that I really have a hate/love relation to. I absolutly love the look and the idea of a classic design with high tech movement. Unfortunatly the movement have some flaws, one of them is a very high consumption of battery, another is a rather weak RC reciever (and a few more issues). The new model with Solar will surely help with the battery issue  Junghans now offer the watch with a sapphire crystal that imitates the plexi perfect. So all in all, solar, titanium and sapphire is making me consider it. I have contacted a German seller to see if he can order it with sapphire and what the total will be. If the price is right...


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

Barbababa said:


> I have contacted a German seller to see if he can order it with sapphire and what the total will be. If the price is right...


I contacted junghans about a sapphire crystal upgrade, they said "The costs for installing the sapphire crystal will be about 250,00 Euro."

A chunk of change but not unreasonable for sapphire and I kind of like the watch.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

chucklesmcgee said:


> I contacted junghans about a sapphire crystal upgrade, they said "The costs for installing the sapphire crystal will be about 250,00 Euro."
> 
> A chunk of change but not unreasonable for sapphire and I kind of like the watch.


Junghans told me, that if I want to convert my "old" Max Bill MEGA with saphire, it needs to be gen 2. If it´s not (wich off course it isn´t) it will be over 600€ and not really worth doing. But buing the Solar with saphire from scratch would be the way to go. But it´s too overpriced, I am not buyng this one new, maybe second hand some time in the future...


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm eagerly looking for a review of this solar version. Looking at the manual there's a lot of tech hidden underneath- and a lot that could go wrong. If it can sync and charge half as well as it promises it seems like a very well-priced option.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Did any one buy this watch?


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

Haha, I keep thinking about it. But based on your review of the first version Max Bill and no one else reviewing this watch I'm hesitant. I get atomic signals reliably on a wall clock of mine, but who is to say it'll work on a watch I'd want to keep on my dresser? There's a lot of tech at play and if it goes wrong feels like you're SOL.

If it works, it sounds amazing. Clean dial, half second ticks, minute jump on the hour, classic design. Super accurate and it'll have perfect time even if it only manages to sync once a month.Hopping between timezones should be as easy as pulling the dial out and giving it a twist. Solar power should keep it powered forever and even if power consumption is a bit higher than claimed it should never discharge living in a normal indoor environment. 

What was the difference between the Max Bill Mega gen1 and gen2? Just cosmetic, or did they fix something with the movement?


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

chucklesmcgee said:


> Haha, I keep thinking about it. But based on your review of the first version Max Bill and no one else reviewing this watch I'm hesitant. I get atomic signals reliably on a wall clock of mine, but who is to say it'll work on a watch I'd want to keep on my dresser? There's a lot of tech at play and if it goes wrong feels like you're SOL.
> 
> If it works, it sounds amazing. Clean dial, half second ticks, minute jump on the hour, classic design. Super accurate and it'll have perfect time even if it only manages to sync once a month.Hopping between timezones should be as easy as pulling the dial out and giving it a twist. Solar power should keep it powered forever and even if power consumption is a bit higher than claimed it should never discharge living in a normal indoor environment.
> 
> What was the difference between the Max Bill Mega gen1 and gen2? Just cosmetic, or did they fix something with the movement?


Hahaha, I know I killed it for other speculators 
From what I have read, it´s a new caliber with faster and improved RC along with the solar charging. I am very curious of the solar model with ti and sapphire, that would make it a really cool and maintenance free watch. I am now running my Gen1 in quarz mode, and it works really well and keeps exelent time. But it´s the RC with convinient time adjusting I´m after...


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I was reading through the manual and saw that without syncing it is still accurate to 8 spy. That beats most GS 9F’s. Cool to see a movement with both HAQ and syncing, a very rare combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

Barbababa said:


> I am now running my Gen1 in quarz mode, and it works really well and keeps exelent time.


Wait I thought you said it was only keeping 20 seconds/month in quartz mode, did you sort that out?


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

chucklesmcgee said:


> Wait I thought you said it was only keeping 20 seconds/month in quartz mode, did you sort that out?


Yes, not me but it... It was eating batteries when trying to synch all the time and after I did a reset of hands and date (every 4 days or so). Brand new battery and in quartzmode and now behaiving


----------



## UserError (Oct 3, 2017)

Has anyone had a hands-on with this watch yet?

I am intrigued by it.

I have an incoming Oceanus *OCW-S100-1AJF *which is the non-Bauhaus sports watch version of this one (titanium, radio-controlled, and solar but with proprietary lugs).


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

I just got mine. The arabic version with black hands and grey dial. I'll do a full review at some point, but I'll need more time with the watch to assess.

Initial bits- Looks fantastic. The second and minute hands are extremely elegant and the half-second ticks give it a nice perkiness that really fits well with the theme of being extremely accurate. The dial is off-grey, a little less grey than in the pictures and in bright light will be basically white.

I managed to set it with the Junghans app with a little difficulty. The app puts out NTP time as a coded sound signal that the watch then detects. Initially my watch didn't do anything. Seems something was off on my Galaxy S8 phone's speaker that was causing a sort of crackly noise, which I didn't realize was malfunctioning. My wife's iPhone was able to put out the noise properly, which sounds like a set of very high frequency chirps. If I need to set it again I think I'd use the iphone or perhaps headphones connected to my phone.

I was confused as hell by this "known time zones" table when read in conjunction with these instructions

















Here's what it really means: "Pull the crown into position C if you want to move the time zone by only whole hour increments, pull the crown into position B if you need to do a weird time zone with half or quarter hour increments. When you pull the crown into position B or C, the second hand will point to minute 0-23, corresponding to the current hour of your watch. Twist the crown to move the second hand to the minute marker which corresponds to your desired hour and push back. Watch sets itself then. *Here's a chart of time zones showing the number of ticks you'd need to advance or reverse the second hand if you happened to have set the watch to London/GMT time and moved to one of these time zones.*

With that out of the way this seems like a pretty practical watch. Here's the fast startup guide:

1. Download the Junghans app. Set your location by tapping the globe. Play the sync sound at a high volume. Use the dongle on the "corrector" watch for over 3 seconds then release. The watch second hand will swing to the 8 o'clock position to sync. Put the phone speaker next to the eight o'clock position. Watch should sync in a minute or three.
2. When you land in a new time zone pull the crown all the way out. Twist the crown forward or back however many hours you need to go up or down by. Pop it back in.
3. Actually wear the watch or leave in a lit area and it should always be charged. If you want to throw it in a box you can also do that and it'll go into sleep mode after 3 days and just hang out for a year or so and pop back to whatever the quartz mode said that's fine too.

There are all sorts of more complicated things that can be done to manually set the watch, reset the watch, see remaining charge, etc. that also require this included metal dongle pusher which would be easy to lose, you probably won't always have near you and would probably require consulting the manual. Fortunately I don't think you'd need to bother with the more advanced functions with any frequency.

Outstanding questions/issues:
1. Is the battery as good as claimed (or at least close)?
The manual claims it'll stay charged with 3 hours of office lighting a day or a few minutes of bright sun. It'll be great if that works, bad if not. It can show you remaining charge percentage with a dongle press- mine indicates 100%
2. Will it sync well or maintain quartz accuracy close to what's claimed?
I'll have to see if it syncs at a half-decent rate. In a good-enough world I'd never see it off by even a second.
3. *Loose minute hand*
This is kind of funky, but my minute hand often isn't aligned to the minute marker. It's especially noticeable since the minute hand moves in whole minute jumps at the 60 second mark. The hand itself shows some play and a slight shaking of my wrist can move the minute hand up to the marker, or slide it back. It's as though the minute hand is loose enough that it can slide back and forth a bit around the particular marker. It's not huge, but feels a little sloppy for being a new watch. Junghans is having me send to a service center in Nebraska.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

chucklesmcgee said:


> I just got mine. The arabic version with black hands and grey dial. I'll do a full review at some point, but I'll need more time with the watch to assess.
> 
> Initial bits- Looks fantastic. The second and minute hands are extremely elegant and the half-second ticks give it a nice perkiness that really fits well with the theme of being extremely accurate. The dial is off-grey, a little less grey than in the pictures and in bright light will be basically white.
> 
> ...


So if I understand correctly, the seconds hand ticks twice per second? That's very interesting.

Can we see some photos of the watch?


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes, some photos before a full review would be great.  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> So if I understand correctly, the seconds hand ticks twice per second? That's very interesting.
> 
> Can we see some photos of the watch?





pdsf said:


> Yes, some photos before a full review would be great.  Many thanks in advance.


Yes it ticks twice per second, advances a whole minute at the 60 second mark.
You can see that in Junghans video here 



I've sent the watch in to the Nebraska center for repair, I'll add pictures and do more once I get the minute hand fixed.


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

Update- the minute hand is basically fixed. Took the folks in NE 2 weeks to get to it, but it's good. I know people want a full review, but I think it's just going to take a little bit of time to really fairly evaluate it.

Early smattering of impressions, especially ones you can't get by just looking at current reviews and pictures:

The Good:

Very comfortable strap- it's leather on the outside and Alcantara on the inside. I was promised a second strap as a promo for my purchase, but that'll come in a bit. There have been moments when I've forgotten I was wearing it, also probably thanks to the lightness of the watch
Solar/Battery seems good so far- The watch can report the charge percentage in 10% increments. It's continued to register 100% whenever I've checked it. I left it on a counter by a sunny window for a few hours when it was gone for two weeks, but have otherwise just worn the watch or left it out on a counter in ordinary indoor lighting.
Watch radio sync seems decent- Seems to automatically sync well. My apartment is not fantastic for atomic radio reception, but when left on the counter near a window facing the signal it syncs reliably. Seems to sync where other full-sized wall clocks would.
Watch size is good- It's 38mm, which is probably about as large as I feel like going on a dress watch (6.5 inch wrists). Given the narrow bezel and larger crystal I think it probably feels a little larger than the typical 38mm.
Extremely readable- The second hands are very, very long and go right onto the markers, the minute hand does as well with very elegant, narrow construction and the hour hands are positioned to not obscure the hour.
I love the half-second ticks- Nothing special for manual enthusiasts, but I rather like it
The full minute jumps at the 60 second mark are fun- Another little understated complication, but it also contributes to the readability of the watch. Since the minute hand will always be exactly on the marker of the current minute it's just a littttle faster to read as a result.
Easy to use without the manual and special pusher dongle- The manual itself has all sorts of special instructions, and yes there's about 20 different functions between pressing the dongle button for different lengths of time and changing the crown position, but you practically would need neither the dongle nor complicated instructions for daily wear or typical travel. 99% of the time you just wear the watch, and if you travel to a different timezone you pull the crown out and twist the crown until the second hand clicks to match your desired hour, then click the crown back in.
The Bad:

Despite being sent in and the minute hand no longer being loose, it's still just a littttttle bit off the minute marker, which is more noticeable since it should move in whole minute increments. I'm ok with it. The seconds hand marker is spot on

The Unknown:

Accuracy is ?probably? good- Since it's been syncing I haven't been able to see how reliable the quartz mode is. With half second ticks it'll be easier to detect deviation. But that's a longer project.
No clue about durability of the plexiglass. I've avoided any scratches so far, but my guess is it'll scratch easily. In a year or two I could see myself upgrading to sapphire if it becomes an issue.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks @chucklesmcgee! Very informative.... Yes, I also thought it would wear larger due to the narrow bezel.


----------



## Leon O (Aug 24, 2018)

This watch was just added to my wish list. Unfortunately, I've been naughty this year, so maybe Santa will give me one next year.


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

Update: I continue loving the watch.

I was trying to measure the accuracy of the watch in quartz mode by keeping it by the bedroom nightstand center of the room away from windows where I thought it'd be unable to sync. Over 10 days, unworn it deviated by 1 second, then went back to 0. Then I finally checked it and somehow it managed to sync! I think then the radio may well be a good bit better than your average radio clock.

Practically then this really is shaping up to be a set-it-and-forget it watch. I've avoided any scratches, but I am also very careful not to wear it when I'm banging my hand around. The strap is showing a little wear, but it's just as functional and comfortable.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

chucklesmcgee said:


> Update: I continue loving the watch.
> 
> I was trying to measure the accuracy of the watch in quartz mode by keeping it by the bedroom nightstand center of the room away from windows where I thought it'd be unable to sync. Over 10 days, unworn it deviated by 1 second, then went back to 0. Then I finally checked it and somehow it managed to sync! I think then the radio may well be a good bit better than your average radio clock.
> 
> Practically then this really is shaping up to be a set-it-and-forget it watch. I've avoided any scratches, but I am also very careful not to wear it when I'm banging my hand around. The strap is showing a little wear, but it's just as functional and comfortable.


Thanks for the update, and what a great finding!

What do you do that involves banging your hand around haha?


----------



## neminat (Jul 16, 2020)

Im quite new to watches but never knew you could have a solar without the visible panel! I love the max bill (especially the chronoscope) but this is really intriguing!


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

pdsf said:


> Thanks for the update, and what a great finding!
> 
> What do you do that involves banging your hand around haha?


I don't know, cook, garden, move an object, move through a half-open door?


----------



## chucklesmcgee (Feb 29, 2020)

neminat said:


> Im quite new to watches but never knew you could have a solar without the visible panel! I love the max bill (especially the chronoscope) but this is really intriguing!


Sure. Citizen probably makes the most use of solar with its eco-drive. You see Seiko and Casio a little bit, and just a dabbling of others.


----------



## simplify (Jan 17, 2021)

@chucklesmcgee - Wondering what the servicing schedule looks like for a Mega Solar model? Anything special to note? Thanks!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

chucklesmcgee said:


> I don't know, cook, garden, move an object, move through a half-open door?


  I was imaging you swinging your arm wildly but I have to say, I do pay attention when I go through a door, half-open or not.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

chucklesmcgee said:


> Yes it ticks twice per second, advances a whole minute at the 60 second mark.


As an instrument - at which quartz watches obviously excel - it is difficult for humans to record intervals much shorter than 1/2 second reliably, so 1/2 is the traditional beat of many a past marine chronometer or other instrument clock. 


chucklesmcgee said:


> I love the half-second ticks- Nothing special for manual enthusiasts, but I rather like it


As said above, very special IMO, but . . . .


chucklesmcgee said:


> The full minute jumps at the 60 second mark are fun- Another little understated complication, but it also contributes to the readability of the watch. Since the minute hand will always be exactly on the marker of the current minute it's just a littttle faster to read as a result.


This is the extra little bit as far as an instrument is concerned. Basically the ideal display as far as I am concerned. 

Thank you for the details and impressions!


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

@chucklesmcgee is the watch still in your possession? Are you still happy with it, and have it been reliable?


----------



## craig_time (May 16, 2014)

By and large, I agree with *chucklesmcgee*'s assessments. 

I got the sapphire version of this watch a few months ago and I like it a lot! It looks great and works great so far! The dome crystal is very well done and the styling is timeless, pretty, and very functional. 

It's very simple to use. If you're someone who travels a lot, it's very very fast and easy to change time zones. (One time zone --> one click when rotating the crown.) It has the feature where the minute hand jumps to the next minute every minute on the minute, which is fun and makes the watch slightly easier to read. The half-second ticks are unusual give some indication that it's just not just a regular quartz watch. The lume is very bright and the watch is pretty easy to read even in the dark. The hour hand, minute hand, and 3, 6, 9, and 12 markers all glow, which is plenty. 

It's functionally arbitrarily accurate. It's never off by more than half a second. It syncs nightly with Colorado/WWVB from my nightstand in Los Angeles without struggle. (Even on the non-Colorado-facing side of the house.) 

I've whanged it on door frames a couple of times so far with no obvious damage. It's super light with the titanium construction. 

I have only minor gripes about the watch:

As Chuckles mentioned, there is a small amount of play (approximately one degree) in the minute and second hands. Since the minute hand jumps more-or-less discretely every minute on the minute, it should always point exactly at the minute marker. However, in practice can point either slightly behind the marker or slightly in front of the marker depending on how the watch is tilted. It's similar situation for the second hand. This is all fine though.
It has only moderate water resistance.
It's slightly larger than I'd prefer. I also have a 34mm Max Bill and I think that that smaller size is perfect for my relatively small wrists. The 38mm still looks fine though.
It's not a sweep second. (I've been spoiled by my Seiko 5s42-7a00 lately.) The half-second ticks are pretty cool though.
The white of the dial is flatter / less exciting than the silver dial on my 34mm watch, but I imagine that this has something to do with it being a solar cell. Worth it.

I'll be curious to see how long the solar cell lasts, but I have very high hopes for this watch's longevity. 

I paid around $1100 total, which is maybe not the best bargain in the world, but I've been very happy with it. It really is a true set-it-and-forget-it watch, but one that's attractive, which is rare. Assuming the style suits you, unless you have a need for better water resistance, shock resistance, or a chronograph or alarm or something, I'd be hard-pressed to recommend a better watch.


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

StufflerMike said:


> Since 2019 reputable and well known „classic" Meister and Max Bill lines have been fitted with mechanical movements as well as with precise Junghans radio technology.
> 
> Now the Schramberger watch brand goes one step further and brings the Max Bill Mega Solar, which not only runs with radio accuracy, but is also charged by sunlight. In order to maintain the familiar Bauhaus design, Junghans prints the solar dial light gray or white, depending on the model.
> 
> ...


Always liked the Junghans Max Bill Chronograph. Very elegant Chronograph.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

craig_time said:


> By and large, I agree with *chucklesmcgee*'s assessments.
> 
> I got the sapphire version of this watch a few months ago and I like it a lot! It looks great and works great so far! The dome crystal is very well done and the styling is timeless, pretty, and very functional.
> 
> ...


I just got mine the other day, quite happy with the upgrade from the first generation so far. I went with plexi and the matte gray case, 24g total weight 
The only feature I would have liked to be included is a PR of some sort. Not for every day use, but just being able to see just how charged it is after a day in the sun, instead of the 5% EOL jumping seconds hand.


----------



## m1i2k3e4 (Jun 14, 2020)

Junghans is the true Bauhaus spirit. Reliable, affordable, no-nonsense design with nothing unnecessary to take away from.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

m1i2k3e4 said:


> Junghans is the true Bauhaus spirit. Reliable, affordable, no-nonsense design with nothing unnecessary to take away from.


Just in case you try to get up to 100 posts with your one and/or two liners I am sure it will not work with your current approach.

Edit: I see m1i2k3e4 has been banned. 👍👍👍


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Thinking about getting this watch.

Is junghanswatchesusa.net an authorized dealer in US?


----------



## leonard.oxg (8 mo ago)

Hi!

I'm very interested by latest generation of max bill mega solar. I really love having both old fashioned look and modern technology inside. As a bonus I really love the two steps per second for seconds hand. ( I never saw that on a quartz movement.)
Anyway it seems several owners said that minute hand isn't perfectly aligned with dial. And worst, minute hand had some "latch" and looks kinda floppy regarding the orientation of the watch. This is quite surprising for a $1000 watch. 
I'm happy owner of a Casio Oceanus S100, and if you don't know this watch, it's amazing for the price ( aprox $500 ). You have solar, RC, titanium, sapphire, perpetual calendar, 100m WR, automatic hands alignment, and extremly easy timezone adjust when traveling. The case is mirror polished titanium. Second hand is perfectly aligned with dial, that is quite an achievement

To me this junghans mega solar would be the perfect oceanus S100 within a wonderfull oldskool casing. But this "hand alignment issue" could be a no deal.

Any lucky max bill mega solar owner could give more feedback about this hand alignment issue? Are you still happy after months/years of usage? 

Thanks in advance!
Arnaud


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

The alignment issue is fixed on many Citizen & Casio models by using a precise driver for the second hand that knows where it is. There are literally dozens of Citizens with these features. See watches built around the H128 and H145 movements for starters.


----------



## leonard.oxg (8 mo ago)

Ziptie said:


> The alignment issue is fixed on many Citizen & Casio models by using a precise driver for the second hand that knows where it is. There are literally dozens of Citizens with these features. See watches built around the H128 and H145 movements for starters.


yes that's why I love japanese watches, they often add many technical details. My Oceanus S100 could check hands positions ( almost mandatory when none of the three hands are on the same gear train ). 
I read somewhere that Mega Solar also have "some" kind of hands position detection, done once per minute ( marketing says "1440 times per day"). 

I find tons of video reviews of Max Bill Automatic, very few about the Max Bill Mega (with one tick per second), but almost nothing about the latest Mega Solar ( two ticks per second ).

Anyone owns one? What about the minute hands alignment on yours?


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

I love the pairing of the classic Max Bill styling with the solar, the time synching, and the cool, unconventional hand movements. I'd like to own one, but I've made my last purchase for a while.


----------



## Fygo (3 mo ago)

leonard.oxg said:


> Anyone owns one? What about the minute hands alignment on yours?


A bit late to the party but I will leave my feedback here, maybe it will help somebody out in the future.

The minute hand alignment is an "issue" by me, too.
First of all, it does have a bit of a wiggle/play, somebody mentioned approximately 1 degree, this seems to be correct in my case, too. I would say definitely not more than 1.5 deg. So every time you tilt your watch, the minute hand "falls over". I did not expect this from a watch for over 1000 EUR. Btw, I am not quite sure which Citizen watches have this "fixed" or whether I misunderstood it, but 2 out of 3 of my Citizen watches also have this issue.
Second, both the minute hand and the second hand are a bit misaligned. E.g. the minute hand sometimes barely touches the dial tick in its "best position", sometimes it is a biiiit behind it.

Both of these issues seem to be fairly common. I can see the misalignment also on their promotional video - of course I did not realize it before, just when I began looking into it.


----------



## Fate_amenable_to_Change (Oct 31, 2020)

chucklesmcgee said:


> I get atomic signals reliably on a wall clock of mine, but who is to say it'll work on a watch I'd want to keep on my dresser? There's a lot of tech at play and if it goes wrong feels like you're SOL.


I've just watched the German introduction video by Junghans itself, and if the radio signal isn't received by the watch, you have the option of using an app on your telephone that will make your telephone broadcast the time from any NTP server in any time zone you want it to. So even if you're in a bunker with only a smartphone and an internet connection, but no AM reception, you'll be able to sync to atomic time. 

They also stated that 2 minutes per day of light should be enough to keep the charge of the watch topped up. Lastly, they said that the watch, once synchronised, will keep time autonomously to within 8 seconds per year and with a perpetual calendar. The HAQ / Radio combination, as other users here have pointed out, is a rare combination of features. I'm probably picking one up on Tuesday. Watch this space.

EDIT: This is what you get for replying before scrolling down completely. Sorry for the repeat on some points. Anyhow, if the jeweller I'll be visiting has a watch that has an acceptable minute hand position, I'm game. Otherwise, I'll just order myself an SGBX259.


----------

